

Woman allegedly fired for deleting iPhone app that monitored her 24/7 - pykello
http://www.cnet.com/news/woman-allegedly-fired-for-deleting-iphone-app-that-monitored-her-24-hrs-a-day/

======
ColinWright
Here are a few previous submissions of this story, in case people want to see
previous discussion, or compare versions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526520](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9526520)
(6 comments)

    
    
        Worker fired for disabling GPS app that tracked her 24 hours a day
        (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9527530](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9527530)
(1 comment)

    
    
        Worker fired for disabling GPS app that tracked her 24 hours a day
        (arstechnica.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9529844](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9529844)
(3 comments)

    
    
        Woman fired for uninstalling app on company phone that tracked her 24 hrs a day
        (rt.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9532688](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9532688)
(1 comment)

    
    
        Employee fired after removing GPS tracking app from her smartphone
        (bgr.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533071](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9533071)

    
    
        Employee says she was fired for deleting Xora GPS apps
        (slate.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538062](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9538062)

    
    
        Woman fired after disabling work app that tracked her movements 24/7
        (theverge.com)
    

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539528](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9539528)

    
    
        Woman fired after disabling GPS on work phone
        (cnn.com)

------
tempodox
I wonder how much of this was stipulated in written contract, or if it's just
employer's whim.

Would a contract be legal if it made you subservient to an app?

